# National in Atlanta - Obedience Schedule?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

well I just made hotel reservations for Tuesday through Saturday to be on the safe side. Whoo hoo I am excited! Think I will cancel the other shows I was planning on going to in September. I need more money...

Oh and Greg Feathers is judging Novice B! That's very cool, I know him and his dogs are a lot like Flip so hopefully he likes that kind of dog's work :


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Who is judging OB and UB?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I would like to know the exact dates too, though I do not plan on going. I want to go one of these years though. I think Atlanta is like 17 hours from where I am in southern MN. What week is it this year?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

it's the last week in September.

Robert Knight is judging Open B (don't think I've heard of him)
David Maurer is judging Utility B


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Stretchdrive said:


> I would like to know the exact dates too, though I do not plan on going. I want to go one of these years though. I think Atlanta is like 17 hours from where I am in southern MN. What week is it this year?


You can plan on St Louis then next year.  It's not "as" far. 

I wish I could go this year, but alas... I think it is AWESOME you are contemplating it Jodie!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So....this time two weeks ago I said there was no way I was doing Novice anytime before October.

Now I'm thinking, if I'm going to the National Specialty in September I should go ahead and enter both Novice and Open! :doh:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I say go for it!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That's only going to happen if I get a chance to train this summer. It's only the second day of June and already over a hundred degrees here. It's going to be a long, hot summer. I deperately need an air conditioned buildiing to train in!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> It lists three days of obedience, does anyone know when they will have specific days for each class? Is it not until after closing and the judging schedule comes out?


Yes, the exact schedule will not be available till after entries close. Normally, the non regular classes are the last day of obedience.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I should go ahead and enter both Novice and Open! :doh:



?? :scratchch


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Hank! I was starting to wonder if anyone was going to answer my question LOL. I made reservations for Tuesday through Saturday but will probably let go of at least one night depending on the schedule.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey I figured a day in Novice and move up to Open..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You can show in both novice and open at the same trial as long as the dog doesn't have any open legs already. Normally I wouldn't bother, but I might make an exception for this. 

I was planning on going straight to open B with Flip, but if we do open there I guess I will do A. Increase my chances of a placement LOL


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> That's only going to happen if I get a chance to train this summer. It's only the second day of June and already over a hundred degrees here. It's going to be a long, hot summer. I deperately need an air conditioned buildiing to train in!


Told you before come visit me.. We have an indoor training center less than 20 minutes away geothermal heating and air..we can have three full size regulation obedience rings and still room for seating. I also have access to said building when I want..soooooo c'mon up and if Jessica wants to join you we have room for outside and inside agility rings..


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Party at Michelle's!!!! On my way.... just kidding. 

Not too many know this yet... but here it goes... I lost my job last week. Not to divert this thread but I will get to my point bear with me. I am ok, I actually will be paid by my employer through Aug, they want me to use the next 3 months to find another job. So not panicking.... yet. 

My point, I can do some training this summer, and I still can't find someone to train with. :doh: I really wish the person I took some classes from last winter, who was AWESOME would start teaching again. Her mother died, she stopped, and she has not started back. She was so motivational and Teddi (and I) need that. One person I know says bite the bullet and go to Adele. I just don't know. I don't have a ton of respect for her, and she doesn't like me. I have a dog that barks. Ask Barb. I am just not sure, I would get what I needed from the training. 

GO JODIE GO!!!! I am excited you are going to Nationals.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Go, go, GO! I'd say how often would you have a chance to show at the National? Enter as many things as you can (read afford) cuz you gotta carpe diem, right!?!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd say go for me to the Nationals!! I wish I could go, but sadly I'm in college by then. I have some friends from the South that are actually planning on going. Kinda sad that I can't meet them! =/


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was thinking, can you believe I have never met a single person on this forum? You would think I'd have met someone by now, with as much traveling I do for trials.

That also means that noone on this forum has ever met Flip. Maybe he isn't real but a made up figment of my wild imagination.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Naw, we know you and we know Flip. He has to be real, I don't think anyone can make your adventures up!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You will have so much fun! I would say sign up for as much as you can, find yourself a team and enter Team Obedience as well. That is a riot! If I ever go to another National I am absolutely doing team obedience!

Michelle, you should just host a National and we can all come and visit! Hehehe!

I am pretty sure Flip is not a figment of anyone's imagination!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

It would be so much fun to host a forum party.. I would love it...It was so much fun to meet all the members in California.. I think I met 4 people and their friends.. Sorry if I miscounted but it was a blur with the broken tail bone, medicine and the stress of the show.. Can I say again how much those silly buttons relaxed me??? I loved it!

Ann I am sorry to hear about your job.. I am SURE you will find something better and they will be thrilled to have you!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Ann, I am sorry to hear about your job as well, I missed that 

I am sure you will find one soon, and in the meantime you can get some training time in!  (trying to think positive)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

my friend just lost her job too, they are closing the local branch where she works. We were just at the dog show all weekend together and she didn't say a word about it! I got an email on Tuesday saying it was her last day.

Times like these I have a bit of job security as a teacher with nearly a decade in the system.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Can I say again how much those silly buttons relaxed me??? I loved it!!


Those pins were awesome! That was a great idea Jodie!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So with Flip I'm thinking about entering Novice B, Open A, and Graduate Open. And possibly Open B and Utility B with Conner. That should keep me busy enough! I would love to do WC but there's no way I can be there that long.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Why not sign up for the CCA and WC !?!?!?!!!

Go for the Triathlon Award!!!

Don't forget, you need to find some people for team obedience!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Why not sign up for the CCA and WC !?!?!?!!!
> 
> Go for the Triathlon Award!!!
> 
> Don't forget, you need to find some people for team obedience!


Didn't I just say I can't stay there that long? LOL WC is three days before obedience starts! And CCA is on the same day as one of the obedience days, can't miss obedience!

Plus if I do ever put Flip in a CCA it won't be for another year when he's done filling out.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I did agility and the CCA on the same day! Mine worked out with no conflicts, but there were other people who were running around like crazy. We actually had walkie talkies to tell communicate so people did not miss their runs! :eyecrazy:

But I digress, I just want you to do everything! You are going to have a blast at obedience! I am already excited for you!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't wait to go shopping!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was very disappointed when Pensacola moved their obedience trial from mid June to mid August because that's the first week of school and there was no way I was going to be able to make it. One of the reasons I love that trial is that Michael Loftis is there and takes action shots in the ring. I have collages of both Conner and Colby from there and really wanted one of Flip.

So I'm very excited that he will be at the National and one of the reasons I am signing Flip up for so many classes is to make sure I get lots of good pictures taken! LOL


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I cannot wait to see pictures, I love pictures!!! Steve Southard was taking pictures at our National, I just loved the ones he got of Mira.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh and magnets, of course I've gotta buy a magnet!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You need to buy magnets... In fact I need to too! Anney I owe you an email for MACH bar stickers and a magnet for MACH Story... I will try to get it together this weekend.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

when I first got on facebook it kind of freaked me out because Steve Southard was friends with this girl I went to high school with. I just thought it was so strange that this girl that didn't even have a dog was friends with this guy in California that I had talked to before because I was interested in a Coppertop puppy!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Facebook makes the world smaller! Too bad its not small enough that we can all head to Michelle's for training...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Since I don't qualify for the top 20 agility or obedience awards Anney said she would make me a top 20 naughtiest golden magnet ROFL

But seriously, I've been checking out Anney's site forever, excited I will get to shop in person and not just look on the internet


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You are going to love her stuff. I always get compliments on my Goldens, and my friends LOVED the agility flat-coats she did. 

You need to post a picture of the top naughtiest Golden magnet! Hehehe!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I still think you need to come too Jessica!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I came very close to booking a hotel, but I just don't think I can afford it this year, which is a bummer. Plus I would need someone from here to go with me to split expenses and I just don't think that is going to happen. I would have loved to meet Flip in person!! (and you and Conner)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So I know we have me,Hank and Anney. Who else? Should probably put a thread in a different section.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I also know Jersey's Mom (my daughter Julie) will also be there.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> I also know Jersey's Mom (my daughter Julie) will also be there.


Oh good, there will be someone to debate training philosophies with (just kidding! 

That makes four...I just updated an old thread in another forum so hopefully more members will chime in. I'm so excited, I've been to one Lhasa Apso National but not a Golden one.


----------

